# 7-18 Greenish Blueish water report



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Blue water way out, seas questionable, but I needed a fix really bad so we decided to give it a try. The latest chlorophyl report did not post on Friday from Hilton's so I was looking at Thursday's. It looked like maybe some ok water in between edge and nipple heading east over to ozark wreck south of destin. I had a friend in from out of town who is going to Texas A&M who takes me bass fishing when I go to Lake Fork, so this time it was my turn to take him offshore. My buddy Zach that I used to work with made it out too and it was great to see him again and spend some time on the water.

seas were calling for 2-3, it started out that it would be true, but it calmed down and was less than a foor most of the day.

Hilton's was right on! again. 

passed a small area of greenish blueish water in between edge and nipple, then nipple was just nasty again. headed a little north east and found a nice rn of blue-ish geen-ish water al the way over to the 200ft depth over by Ozark south of Destin. 

Bait schools popping all over the palce and fliers once we found decent water. it really picked up the closer we got to the shelfs as opposed to just open water. 

No rips, weed, but schools of bait- not sure what they were- guessing bonito but I have no idea. trolled aournd them, near them, through them, everytime we got close they disappeared and none that we could barely see jump looked to be of any size. 

We just pulled off of circling a school and moved on and the port riggerdidn't just pop- it got ripped! it was a hard hit and drag started screaming. it was awesome! by the time we cleared a few lines and just started to be ready to fight he had a few hundred yards out and snapped the line. WOuld have loved to have seen it - guessing beefy wahoo.

We switched to wahoo lures at this point and bumped up from 8.5 to 11-12 knots. hour later Matt landed his first wahoo! it was very cool!!

water got dirty again as we got back towards oriskany. had one more hit on the shotgun but he spit it after we got it close to the boat. I felt bad because I wanted Zach to get on a fish. He missed two but....he had brought two bananas on the boat so I think that was his punishment. As soon as both bananas were gone we landed our first hoo. 

Great time with great people- another awesome day in paradise. Will try it again this weekend if the seas allow it. 

Tight lines and thanks to the recommendation to give Hilton's a try this year. Tom Hilton spent 90 minutes on the phone with me educating me on how to use the site, the charts, RT navigator, etc. Unbelievable! He gets my recommendation. I have been out twice on my ride this year- followed the charts, and caught fish both trips. I hope it only gets better!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Great report, nice Hoo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

a few more pics...


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job guys!!


----------



## Fishing For Fun (Jul 27, 2014)

*Awesome!*

Looks like you all had a great day. I wish I was there, hope to make another trip with you this year.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice hoos!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics! Tom Hilton does take the time to explain how to use his Navigator when ever you call him and ask for assistance. Tight line to you!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice wahoo! While non of us prefer fishing in green water your post goes to prove the fish are still there. If there is bait there will be pelagics!

Thanks for posting


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo and gaff shot!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks! Zach was on point with the camera! I would have posted a few more but could not get multiple pics to load at once for some reason.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Awesome*

Great job on the Hoo for sure. Hope to get out there soon.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice fish David!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats, good fish.


----------

